
World's first fully autonomous mining operation - nreece
http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-34020-adani-orders-55-super-large-komatsu-dump-trucks/
======
georgecmu
1\. Should be marked (2015).

2\. The title is poorly editorialized. This mine only has ordered autonomous
Komatsu trucks (just like BHP and Fortescue got autonomous Caterpillar trucks
way back when [1]). This doesn't make the mine fully autonomous. It has a
potential to become fully autonomous when every vehicle becomes autonomous,
but when this press release was issued at best it was an aspiration.

[1] [https://www.australianmining.com.au/news/fortescue-
install-a...](https://www.australianmining.com.au/news/fortescue-install-
automated-trucks-at-its-solomon-hub-kings-mine/)

